# (RIP) Ibimi is very lethargic right now



## Leaf (Aug 31, 2008)

Last year I took in a grey/white dutch that I named Ibimi. She was extremely obese at the time and had very poor health due to it. An adult, age unknown.

We've struggled constantly with her. Liver enzyme levels are always off, her breathing was very compromised for a while - stasis twice and at one point an irregular heartbeat was detected.

I went out today for the first time in a LONG time to have fun and now that I'm home I don't like what I see with her. She isn't moving much, is bunched in her cage (her friend Ansel is backed off in the corner away from her, or was before I took her out) and seems a little cool to the touch.

I've called the vet twice to page her and am waiting to hear back, I have towels warming in the dryer for her and need to get her to the vet I know. If I cant get ahold of my local vet the minimum drive is right at an hour away so I dont know if I should wait for my vet (whos office is less than 10 minutes away) or if I should start my drive to St Louis now.

Yesterday everything seemed fine with her but now something IS wrong.

Should I continue to wait here at home or start an hour long drive to another vet?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 31, 2008)

I still havent heard back from my vet. 

I'm heading to St Louis. Depending on where I am when my vet calls me back I'll either make the whole trip there or turn around and head back.

I dont know what else to do.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 31, 2008)

She does sound like she hasn't done very well for awhile. Probably does need to see a vet but how can you get someone on a holiday weekend? Are you going to an emergency clinic? 
I can't offer anything right now but let us know how she is doing.


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs to Ibimi and you. I know it isdifficult to waitwhen there is no time to wait.Please keep us posted.

ray::hug:

myheart


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 1, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for you and bunny.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 1, 2008)

Ibimi's pictures can be seen in Pam's article on obese rabbits:

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/RabbitWeight.pdf


I never heard back from my vet so I ended up making the drive to St Louis. 

Ibimi's liver enzyme levels had been high for approx two weeks this time around and she had been on Metronidazole and Ben Bac. When a GI culture was done and she tested for clostridium she was put on the Metronidazole and the Ben Bac was for bacterial growth(?) in her system.

Her fecal float was negative for worms and coccidia two weeks ago, her dietlittle more than Timothy, Oat and grass hay, mixed with less than 3 tsps of pellets each day. 

Fresh water daily, refilled whenever needed.

Going in to the vet last night they said there were many issues going on with her. I stayed for almost an hour and a half before they sent me home. Just before 5:00am I got a call saying they lost her and greatly suspect renal failure as the cause.

Honestly, until I get paperwork in hand I can't give any more info about Ibimi and what all went on with her.

This little girl had trouble from the beginning when I brought her home and by far has been one ofthemost "babied" of my bunch due to so many of her medical problems.

It's almost 5:45am now and I'm going to be heading back up to the vet office shortly to settle my bill and bring her home so I can bury her in (unfortunantly) what has become my "bunny garden".

eta:

Eric has offered to go to the vet office this morning. I'm not up to another drive to St Louis - it would be the 3rd in less than 24 hours so I'm getting a little break here for the time being.


----------



## Illusion (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry Leaf.
Binky Free Ibimi


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ibimi passing. It will be good for to take a break from driving, and collect your thoughtsfrom her loss. 

Binky free little one. :bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about Ibimi. I read this last night just as I was going to bed and hoped for good news this morning... 

Binky free little one... 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 1, 2008)

Leaf I'm sorry Ibimi has passed. You gave her the best life she could have, never failing to take care of all her needs.

RIP Ibimi. Binky free :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2008)

:tears2:

I'm so sorry Leaf. It's just awful that despite everything you did for her, you didn't have much time together.

Binky free, Ibimi. :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so sorry Jessica.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you did all you could for her. 

You are so great with your bunnies and always getting them medical care, etc. I know she had the best life possible.

Binky free Ibimi....


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 1, 2008)

Logged in to check on your girl.. was hoping the news would be different..I just hate that word "lethargic", when I see that, I just feel so.. doomed..

I am so sorry Leaf..


----------



## Leaf (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric brought her body home and she's buried now. The vet office changed staff during the night so they didn't release anypaperwork or a bill yet, but said they would send it to me once everything is in order and the bill is set.

Thank you all for keeping us in mind.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 1, 2008)

I/m really sorry Leaf..she sounds as if she has had a lot of issues and now she is at peace.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 1, 2008)

Our condolences, Leaf. You worked hard to keep her in good health for so long.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this Jessica. :hug: Binky free Ibimi.. :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh no, I remember Ibimi well.  So very sorry, Leaf. 

A sad final chapter for the obese rabbit story? It seems that liver failure takes so many of them, and given Ibimi's high count, it's a good bet I guess. You probably extended her life by a year and a half. 

:rip:Ibimi. Sad to see you go. 



sasink iris:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2008)

You do so much Leaf for so many. The love you bestow is incredible. RIP dear sweet Ibimi. With thoughts of you,


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

Leaf, you are so very wonderful for all you do for bunnies. Know you did all you could do. It does sound like she's in a better place now. It's just so sad when we lose them to something we can't do anything about.

RIP Ibimi :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

....binky free Ibimi

ray::rainbow:


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Leaf I am so sorry for your loss of your bun. It sounds like you took really good care of her. 

Shannon


----------

